# Wie ich Schnaken hasse....



## Ashaqun (11. September 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Ich würde heute gerne mal meine Wut über "Schnaken" zum Ausdruck bringen. Schnaken sind bei uns Stechmücken. Sie heissen in verschiedensten Regionen Deutschlands anders, aber ihr lästiges Verhalten, ist überall das Gleiche. Heute morgen gegen 5 etwa fing der Kampf an. Ich werde wach und mein linkes Bein juckt wie die Hölle. Im Halbschlaf allerdings nicht wirklich gemerkt, ich war im unruhigen Halbschlaf. Dann irgend wann "sssssssssusuuussssss". Ich hellwach. Licht eingeschaltet, sehe das Mistvieh noch wegfliegen. Vom Jagdfieber gepackt, spring ich aus meinem Bett, schalte alle Lichter an und finde NICHTS. Nirgends ist das Vieh zu finden. Nicht in den Vorhängen, an der Decke, in den Ecken, an den Wänden. Dann geh ich zufällig am Schreibtisch vorbei, bewege ein paar Papiere, AHA da fliegt sie weg! Doch wohin? Wieder suchen meine schlaftrunkenen Augen nach dem lästigen Insekt... Doch es hat mich überlistet, wiedermal..... Wo ist das Ding überhaupt reingekommen? Fenster zu, Tür zu? Hallo? Quantensprung oder was?
Ich will ihr also eine Falle stellen. Leg mich ins Bett, Arme unter die Decke und warte. Gerade schlafe ich ein, da höre ich das unheilvolle Brummen. Ich mach sofort die Lichter an, sehe sie wegfliegen, springe aus dem Bett wie ein Gepart und finde wieder NICHTS! So langsam werde ich aggro. Wo zur Hölle kann sich das Vieh verstecken. Mein Zimmer ist kein antiker Thronsaal, sondern hat 12m², wo kann das Vieh also stecken? Nach weiteren Minuten des Suchens, kein Erfolg. Ich leg mich wieder hin und versuche sie wieder anzulocken. Keine 2 Minuten später kommt sie zurück. Offensichtlich hat sie an meinem Blut gefallen gefunden oder will mich einfach noch länger quälen. Diese Ausgeburt der Hölle. Ich schlag wie wild nach ihr, hetzte durch mein Zimmer, verfolge sie und.... wieder weg!! Herr Gott nochmal! Öffnet die ein Tor in eine andere Welt oder was? Oder ist es eine Roguesteckmücke, die wie wild Vanish drückt, wenn ich ihr zu nahe komme?! Wie macht das Vieh das? 
Danach versuche ist es ganz dreist. Ich lege mich mit offenen Augen hin und warte einfach, bis sie angeflogen kommt. Die vorherigen Male tat sie das ja auch. Ich warte....und warte...und warte...nichts.
Are you fucking kiddin` me? Kann diese Roguemücke, deren Hirn, falls sie denn eins besitzt, so hochentwickelt sein, dass sie mir in die Augen schauen kann? Falls ja, wieso traut sie sich nicht in einem fairen Faustkampf gegenüber zu stellen?! So ist das ja wohl unfair!!!! Maaannn, der Mensch das hochentwickelste Säugetier der Welt geschlagen von einem 3cm großen Insekt....
Jetzt da ich diese Zeilen schreibe, weiß ich, dass sie mich beobachtet. Aus irgend einer Ecke meines Zimmers starrt sie auf mich nieder und freut sich schon, dass ich wieder schlafen gehe.... Aber nicht mit mir. Um 8 macht der Supermarkt auf und dann komme ich wieder mit der chemischen Keule. GIFTGAS hat ja schon früher gut funktioniert! BRENNE IN DER HÖLLE, ROGUEMÜCKE!!!!



Was macht ihr in so einem Fall? Irgend welche non-plus ultra gegen Mücken, die offensichtlich einen Godmodecheat kennen? Um ein paar Sachen vorweg zu nehmen, denn diese Geschichte könnte ich mindestens 3x per Woche aufschreiben: Was nicht hilft: Fenster und Türe ist geschlossen, FLiegengitter vorm Fenster, diese Lampen mit blauem Licht, Zeugs zum Einreiben....


----------



## Artherk (11. September 2009)

Zeitung nehmen... draufhaun ... mücke tot... problem gelöst!
Ich hatte bisher noch keine mücke die mich überlebt hätte grins


----------



## llviktorj (11. September 2009)

Rede mit ihr und schließe dan ein Vertrag, dass sie nur andere Leute sticht und dafür bei dir in sicherheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2009)

Wenn du das Geräusch hörst, ist sie nah bei dir. 
Also hau dir einfach mal leicht auf die Wange,da bekommt man sie eigentlich immer *g*


----------



## Redstorm (11. September 2009)

Der Doc meinte ma ich hätte extrem Süßes Blut.
Deswegen stechen die auch immer mich in der Familie


----------



## shadow24 (11. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geräusch hörst, ist sie nah bei dir.
> Also hau dir einfach mal leicht auf die Wange,da bekommt man sie eigentlich immer *g*


also das ist mit ja noch nie gelungen...kann ich mir auch wirklich nicht vorstellen.das einzige was passiert wenn ich das so mache ist, das ich mir selbst eine runterhaue,aber die Mücke treff ich so nie...
ich bewaffne micht zumeist mit so etwas grossflächigem wie einem Handtuch,da somit die Schlagfläche um einiges gesteigert wird.denn das stimmt schon das das Viech in der Nähe ist wenns summt.und wenn ich das Geräusch höre schlage ich in die Ohrrichtung aus der das Geräusch kommt udn mach dann blitzschnell Licht an.wenn sie dann noch nich gekillt ist und ich sie noch sehe erwisch ich sie garantiert mit dem Handtuch.zumindest mit dem Luftzug den die Mücke etwas schneller als gewollt in eine Richtung bringt und da setz ich nach und die Bestie ist Geschichte...

@TE:sehr gut beschrieben der Angriff der Mücke und die Reaktion darauf....hab damals auch diverse Theorien über die Fluchtmöglichkeit dieser Insekten entwickelt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. September 2009)

Schnaken haben es irgendwie ansich mich immer so um 3 Uhr nachts zu wecken. Dann muss ich die scheiß Viehcher immer ne halbe Stunde suchen. Und dann zerschlag ich sie einfach mit nem Kissen oder mit nem Wörterbuch^^ (Kissen macht keine Flecken!). Aber seit ich nen Fligengitter hab, sind die Schnakenangriffe um 90% zurückgegangen.
Aber mit Essig die Viehcher zu verscheuchen, das klappt net...


----------



## vollmi (11. September 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Maaannn, der Mensch das hochentwickelste Säugetier der Welt geschlagen von einem *3cm* großen Insekt....



äh sicher dasses ne Mücke war und keine Fledermaus? Die Grösse spricht eher für Letzteres.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

Such dir einen Partner der mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit gestochen wird.... Problem gelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. September 2009)

Moskitonetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Flammenwerfer und weggrillen!


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2009)

und die bude gleich dazu =)


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

Gibts da nicht so Dinger die man an die Decke hängt und dann fliegen die da rein, weil die von dem bestimmten Licht angezogen werden?^^


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht so Dinger die man an die Decke hängt und dann fliegen die da rein, weil die von dem bestimmten Licht angezogen werden?^^


Ja, so ein 2000LUX-Flutlicht über dem Bett kann schon recht hilfreich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab so ein Teil mit violettem Licht und Stromschlägen gekauft.... gegen Mücken und Schnaken helfen die allerdings nicht wirklich, eher gegen Fliegen und Motten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja, so ein 2000LUX-Flutlicht über dem Bett kann schon recht hilfreich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist aber ekelhaft, dauernd die Toten viecher vom Boden aufzusammeln *brr*


----------



## Windelwilli (11. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber ekelhaft, dauernd die Toten viecher vom Boden aufzusammeln *brr*



ach, das hängt man natürlich in Kopfhöhe über das Bett.
Ist eine gute Proteinquelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber ekelhaft, dauernd die Toten viecher vom Boden aufzusammeln *brr*


Die werden in diesem Gerät natürlich festgehalten... und es ist jetzt auch nicht so, als dass in meinem Haus da sekündlich Viecher verbrennen. Und ganz ehrlich, ich habs auch nicht im Schlafzimmer - mit Licht (sei es noch so klein) kann ich net schlafen - ich brauche absolute Dunkelheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (11. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber ekelhaft, dauernd die Toten viecher vom Boden aufzusammeln *brr*



Mach man das Licht einfach übern Mülleimer und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (11. September 2009)

Sich eine Spinne für das zimmer kaufen.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. September 2009)

Wach auf die Lauer legen, warten bis es summt. Warten, bis es aufhört zu summen. Warten, bis es irgendwo piekst oder juckt. Dahin schlagen. Mücke erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. September 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Der Doc meinte ma ich hätte extrem Süßes Blut.
> Deswegen stechen die auch immer mich in der Familie


Kenn ich nur zu gut....
2 wochen bungalow 
Meine eltern: 1 mal gebissen
Kleine schwester: 3 mal
Kleiner Bruder 4 mal
Ganz kleine schwester: 1 mal.
Ich: habe bei 20 aufgehoert zu zaehlen (WIRKLICH, ich uebertreibe nicht!)


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. September 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,[...]
> 
> Fullquote
> 
> [...] zum Einreiben....



OMG mein Seelenverwandter :O


----------



## appeal109 (11. September 2009)

Ganz klar: Elektrische Mückenklatsche (Bild: http://www.nierle2.com/pic/5003p.jpg )

Knopf drücken -> Hohe Spannung auf den Drähten -> Stechfliege berühren -> Blitz und tot -> WIN


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2009)

Wenns mir wieder ma zu viel wird mach ichs Licht an und schnapp mir Haarlackspray und Feuerzeug und dann such ich das Krüppelvieh einfach und rösts... Meine 2 Beine sehen aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff, weil ich auch so "süßes" Blut hab.


----------



## Kronas (11. September 2009)

wir rächen uns in der schule immer an den viechern, da sitzen ca 50 stück verteilt an der sporthalle *hust*


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

Ich werd gar nicht getsochen,überhaupt nicht ,aber meine anderen familien mitglieder dauernd,dabei hab ich immer festern offen tür offen in meinem zimmer usw.Und abends natürlich auch licht.
Hab zwar kp wieso aber egal man sollte sich ja nicht beklagen^^

Aber diese Elektroklatsche ist echt zu empfehlen.Röstet alles ^^Allerdings nicht zu lange drücken sonst verbrennt das Vieh und es riecht dan auch so


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. September 2009)

bei uns heißen die gelsen, nicht schnaken xD

ich mag sie auch nicht und nehm jeden abend bevor ich schlafen gehe die Zeitung zur Hand... -> meistens Ruhige Nacht, wenn nicht find ich sie meißtens wenn sie stört...


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2009)

appeal109 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Elektrische Mückenklatsche (Bild: http://www.nierle2.com/pic/5003p.jpg )
> 
> Knopf drücken -> Hohe Spannung auf den Drähten -> Stechfliege berühren -> Blitz und tot -> WIN



Und die Viecher explodieren und schleudern allerlei Baterien in alle Richtungen ^^ Gesundheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir nenne die Viecher muckn oder Gössn ^^


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

Ich nenne die Schnaken: Snakes ;p


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

Haha Schnaken xD
Hab hier auch grad eine rumschwirren, scheiß Viecher. Aber ich mag ihren Namen. Schnaken ^^


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2010)

Schnake - Groß - kann *NICHT *stechen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns in der Gegend und in anderen heißen die Viehcher so...wenns biologisch auch net korrekt ist.


----------



## Haggelo (1. Oktober 2010)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Der Doc meinte ma ich hätte extrem Süßes Blut.



quatsch


----------



## TrollJumper (1. Oktober 2010)

Als ich den Titel gelesen hab, habe ich mich verlesen. Ich hab gelesen "Wie sehr ich schnakseln hasse". Nunja.
Der beste Tipp gegen Mücken: "Mückenselbstschussanlage". Das klappt bei Wühlmäusen sehr gut!


----------



## Healor (1. Oktober 2010)

Hatte auch immer recht probleme mit den Stechmücken, spricht man bei uns übrigens "Schtaunsen" aus, ist aber mehr Dialekt bedingt

Jedenfalls habe ich mir meistens immer selbst eine reingehauen wenn ich eine Mücke gehört habe die sich auf mein Gesicht setzt  war ab und zu recht eklig weil man den ganzen batz dann im Gesicht und am Kopfkissen hatte. Im Halbschlaf war mir das immer ziemlich egal, hauptsache schlafen.

Irgendwann wurde es mir doch zu blöd, die chemische Keule wollte ich nicht schwingen und somit kam ich zu der besten, billigsten und effektivsten Lösung: Ein Mückennetz am Fenster. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Denke das ist das einzig wirklich wirkungsvolle. Einfach an den Fensterrahmen kleben, die Tür immer geschlossen halten und fertig


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer recht probleme mit den Stechmücken, spricht man bei uns übrigens "Schtaunsen" aus, ist aber mehr Dialekt bedingt
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mir meistens immer selbst eine reingehauen wenn ich eine Mücke gehört habe die sich auf mein Gesicht setzt  war ab und zu recht eklig weil man den ganzen batz dann im Gesicht und am Kopfkissen hatte. Im Halbschlaf war mir das immer ziemlich egal, hauptsache schlafen.
> 
> Irgendwann wurde es mir doch zu blöd, die chemische Keule wollte ich nicht schwingen und somit kam ich zu der besten, billigsten und effektivsten Lösung: Ein Mückennetz am Fenster. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Denke das ist das einzig wirklich wirkungsvolle. Einfach an den Fensterrahmen kleben, die Tür immer geschlossen halten und fertig




Naja, gibts auch Mückennetze für Dachfenster?^^ (schräge)


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

Oder Mücke einfach mindcontrollen und dann in den Ofen rein fliegen!

Problem gelöst


----------



## Seph018 (2. Oktober 2010)

Mein Vadder fängt die mit 2 Fingern und gut is.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2010)

In den USA wird (kein Scherz) an einem Mückenabwehr Laser fürs Hausdach geforscht!


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> *GIFTGAS hat ja schon früher gut funktioniert*! BRENNE IN DER HÖLLE, ROGUEMÜCKE!!!!



Ololololololo °°°^^^^11111einself einself


Ja ist mir auch einige male passiert aber irgendwie ist mein zimemr überhaupt nicht mehr von insekten befallen.
Fliegt manchmal ne fliege rein ansonsten eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas.

Die viecher haben mich auh früher immer geweckt,hab die dann mit meinem elektrofliegen schläger gegrillt.

Aber das ist schon einige Jahre her.Jetzt ist meine Wandfarbe baby blau oder sowas..ich weiss nicht obs daran liegt das hier nicht reinfliegt oder mich stört....aber vielleicht sind das auch meine körpergase


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> In den USA wird (kein Scherz) an einem Mückenabwehr Laser fürs Hausdach geforscht!




lol wie geil ^^


----------



## Healor (2. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Naja, gibts auch Mückennetze für Dachfenster?^^ (schräge)



Hm, das ist natürlich blöd 

Alternativ könntest du dir ein Moskitonetz über das Bett hängen, falls das mit dem Dachfenster nicht klappt.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Es geht auch, in einem anderen Raum Licht zu machen, und sich dann unter der Decke zu verkriechen. Dann finden sie dich nicht, und fliegen zum Licht.
So hat man innerhalb 2 Minuten keine Mücke mehr - auch 2 Uhr Nachts


----------

